# GPU-Z on Steam?



## qubit (Dec 10, 2018)

@W1zzard There are so many updates for GPU-Z that I tend to run older versions simply because I haven't got round to updating it yet. However, I keep Steam open all the time, which updates everything in a timely manner and with zero effort. So, to help us keep it up to date and to reach a wider userbase, would you consider making a free Steam version alongside your usual one?

Note that Steam apps can be programmed to run without Steam being active, so it's only a requirement for installation and updates.

I'd like to know how popular this idea is, so people please vote in the poll.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 10, 2018)

I like the idea of it, but I imagine there would be some cost involved for W1zzard @ TPU


----------



## Naki (Dec 10, 2018)

Voted NO.


----------



## qubit (Dec 10, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> I like the idea of it, but I imagine there would be some cost involved for W1zzard @ TPU


I think for free software it's probably free to put on there. Would have to look at the terms and conditions to say for sure though.


----------



## Naki (Dec 10, 2018)

IF a new channel for downloading GPU-Z is to exist, I would like that to be the (Microsoft) Windows Store.
This would reach many people, including non-gamers as it can work for Windows 8.1, as well as Windows 10. Many other Windows programs I use already have this option, such as Slack, Evernote and many others.
(some took the "pay to use Windows Store app with easy updates" approach, which obviously I do not like - e.g. Paint.NET, which is fully free otherwise)

Likelihood of non-gamers to use Steam client is quite low. Not everybody using GPU-Z is a gamer.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2018)

Dear God, no. I don't want an additional layer of software just to update the program. Nor do I think its even useful on steam to be honest. I laughed seeing UL's 3DMark was available through steam already. A monitoring program just seems so out of place. And especially for this reason....


qubit said:


> Note that Steam apps can be programmed to run without Steam being active, so it's only a requirement for installation and updates.


I don't want to have to do that. I prefer a lightweight application without having to load steam up or configure the app to run outside of steam (how does it update if it runs outside of steam, btw? I have never forced any games to run offline...).

It isn't enough that GPUz notifies you in the first place that it needs an update and you take the few seconds to update it? Don't be lazy!!! 

No, and No. Please don't.


----------



## qubit (Dec 10, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Dear God, no. I don't want an additional layer of software just to update the program. Nor do I think its even useful on steam to be honest. I laughed seeing UL's 3DMark was available through steam already. A monitoring program just seems so out of place. And especially for this reason....
> I don't want to have to do that. I prefer a lightweight application without having to load steam up or configure the app to run outside of steam (how does it update if it runs outside of steam, btw? I have never forced any games to run offline...).
> 
> It isn't enough that GPUz notifies you in the first place that it needs an update and you take the few seconds to update it? Don't be lazy!!!
> ...


I'm not sure you realise that I'm proposing this to go _alongside_ the regular one, not replace it? There are merits to both approaches, especially if someone just doesn't want Steam on their system, they shouldn't be forced to have it.

I've actually got a paid for utility or two which run without having Steam active, which is quite handy and people should be aware that this is possible, hence I pointed that out.


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 10, 2018)

It seems to me like what you really want is an auto-update/one-click update feature.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 10, 2018)

Rahnak said:


> It seems to me like what you really want is an auto-update/one-click update feature.



That would be much better, the program connecting and updating itself on startup.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2018)

qubit said:


> I'm not sure you realise that I'm proposing this to go _alongside_ the regular one, not replace it? There are merits to both approaches, especially if someone just doesn't want Steam on their system, they shouldn't be forced to have it.
> 
> I've actually got a paid for utility or two which run without having Steam active, which is quite handy and people should be aware that this is possible, hence I pointed that out.


Oh, I get it... but still. No thanks. Update it when the software asks. It really is just that simple. This is a workaround for the extremely lazy. IIRC, it is literally 3/4 clicks... Update is avail, would you like to update? CLICK. Goes to TPU page... CLICK on latest version... install YES/No/run from exe... CLICK. And it is installed.

A better idea, to me, is to simply add a check-box in advanced for an auto-update feature. There is no need for Steam to accomplish this goal and would just be bloat to put in on there for this.


----------



## Naki (Dec 10, 2018)

@EarthDog and @Hellfire -- I think in current state of operation of GPU-Z updates, this would be problematic.
Remember, Steam games/apps' updates require NO UAC prompts. And update of GPU-Z from older to newer version does require UAC confirmation.

Same for Windows Store app updates - they do not need confirmation or prompts to confirm.
I think only exception would be if the permissions of a new version of any existing app have changed (new ones got added), similar to how this works on Android.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 10, 2018)

Definitely a "no". 
It'll make it a real pain in the ass to push updates, add complexity and overhead with Steam libraries, plus there's no real-world scenario where launching non-gaming software off Steam made any big impact for the end user.  I'm still confused about Futuremark/UL decision to distribute 3DMark through steam... 
What we want (I really mean "want", not "need") is some sort of auto-update mechanism, like, let's say, in Notepad++.
I'm sure @W1zzard can make it happen, but it'll definitely cut out a big chunk of ad revenue for TPU, given that millions of users download GPU-z off the main site. I can survive without both of those update mechanisms.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Dec 10, 2018)

It's really not needed. It takes like 10 seconds to download GPUz directly from TPU (via Google Search) and use it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes I like the sound of saving 10 seconds twice a year ,ish.

Some sound somewhat if i can't have it my way no one can ish here.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Some sound somewhat if i can't have it my way no one can ish here.


I think we just called a spade a spade. For those who are too lazy to 'save 10s twice a year', it could be a good thing.....

....there are several ways to skin that cat though. One of which is adding a simple check box in the advanced tab to auto-update. Which seems to me, someone not in the know, a lot easier than to have to mess with Steam. So while I agree an auto-update could be helpful, Steam doesn't appear to be a good way to go about it.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 10, 2018)

No plans for that. Especially not when there's no revenue stream associated with it. Why should I jump through all the hoops and loops that Valve certainly has tied to Steam?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> No plans for that. Especially not when there's no revenue stream associated with it. Why should I jump through all the hoops and loops that Valve certainly has tied to Steam?


What is the LOE to add an auto-update feature that users can select via checkbox (default off).


----------



## Naki (Dec 10, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I think we just called a spade a spade. For those who are too lazy to 'save 10s twice a year', it could be a good thing.....
> 
> ....there are several ways to skin that cat though. One of which is adding a simple check box in the advanced tab to auto-update. Which seems to me, someone not in the know, a lot easier than to have to mess with Steam.


Already covered! No, not that simple, I am afraid -->
" I think in current state of operation of GPU-Z updates, this would be problematic.
Remember, Steam games/apps' updates require NO UAC prompts. And update of GPU-Z from older to newer version *does require UAC confirmation*. "

To not have UAC prompts on GPU-Z update would be a major change. For starters, it would need to change GPU-Z default install location not to be in Program Files, but somewhere in the user documents folder, such as %APPDATA%/etc so updates files can be written to it without an UAC prompt. Not a minor change by any means!  And not one W1zzard would agree on easily.
(and NO, do not tell me "you can disable UAC" as I am most definitely not doing that, EVER)


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2018)

Ahh, that makes sense. Typically I disable UAC things so I do not get notified for anything, which of course includes GPUz. Clearly I am in a minority of all users who leaves such measures active. 

I'm surprised that an install location, seems to be, changing the way the wheel works. Who would have thought... a different path would be so difficult.


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 10, 2018)

UAC? LMFAO!!! Literally the first thing I do after installing an OS is turn that stupid shit OFF. And not one single time, since its inception, has there ever been a set of circumstances where it would have done me a lick of good to have it ON. If you think you _need_  to have UAC ON, you have pretty much no business operating a computer unsupervised. If you _like_  having UAC ON, you're a masochist. In either case, I feel sorry for you.

Anyway. Voted no. No point whatsoever in having it on Steam. Sorry.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 10, 2018)

So no auto update in any form ever , ah well , you tried @qubit.
Shame because every time I use it it needs updating , same with hwinfo64 and the same thing will continue , I and most others, click the forget that option, it worked last time and im not interested enough in your updates.

That's how shit presently rolls, and shortsighted eye's have missed a promo and add revenue stream there.

Tie up gpuz with more compos ,prizes and partnerships and it might earn you more undrr the radar it would also better promote tpu in the guises.  Qubit asked for and Naki.

If more see it hows that bad promotion.


----------



## Naki (Dec 10, 2018)

*MrGenius *- I have more than 3 of my own PCs here, and I admin 3-4 more of my family members, so I am supervising at least 7 PCs here - ALL of  those have UAC on, and I have no plans to change this, EVER. My family is happy with how I admin their PCs for over 20 years now. 
Reasons are simple, and well-known so will not discuss in detail here.
LMFAO as much as you wish, it's your choice to cripple your PC's security - genius idea! (how did I not think of that myself?!) - and mine is not to do that, so go joke around with your dumb jokes elsewhere.

RE what the others say - I agree having GPU-Z in more download locations would make it more popular, which is a good thing to any app/program. Auto-update due to that is a bonus, and all can still choose to download from TPU directly instead.
I think Steam is not the better of those possible choices, IMHO Windows Store is as I said. BUT if Windows Store downloads would mean less TPU views/visits and thus less ad revenue, I guess this is unlikely to happen.
EDIT: A way out/partial compromise to mitigate this would be include ads in GPU-Z itself if downloaded from Windows Store, with no option to turn those off unless money is paid/etc, but that would be a big OUCH.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 10, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> UAC? LMFAO!!! Literally the first thing I do after installing an OS is turn that stupid shit OFF. And not one single time, since its inception, has there ever been a set of circumstances where it would have done me a lick of good to have it ON. If you think you _need_ to have UAC ON, you have pretty much no business operating a computer unsupervised. If you _like_ having UAC ON, you're a masochist. In either case, I feel sorry for you.


Pretty much every modern OS, Windows being last to the party, has something like UAC in it, and it's there not to annoy users, but to prevent unauthorized access to your stuff from the inside and the outside. 
Having a seatbelt on is also an annoyance and many people don't get into car accidents over their lifetime, but having this feature in a car is generally considered a good thing.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2018)

Well, the thing is, many of us here would be considered enthusiasts. And though it could still protect me from myself and any other number dubious things, I do disable it religiously on my personal PC (my wife and kids, LOL, its enabled). Many here do disable it I would bet. However, we are but a drop in a lake of PC users where leaving UAC enabled is a normal, and 'best' practice.

Sadly, due to that, a most simple of ways to appease those who may want this feature, seems it isn't so simple. 

Steam though... that's like calling EA a solution for games.


----------



## Naki (Dec 10, 2018)

As the man said, Linux and macOS have this for a while now. In fact, it is worse there - you have to confirm major changes with your (master/root) password, and Windows UAC does not need that so it is less obtrusive. 
I would consider myself a "power user" and use PCs since the Windows 3.1, and DOS 3.3 days (do not remember pre-3.3 DOS too well, was a LONG time ago). Used Windows 2.x only briefly so do not remember it either.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 10, 2018)

Naki said:


> (Microsoft) Windows Store.


No. I dont use it. I dont want to use it. I will never make use of it. 

I do not want to receive my software this way.


----------



## Naki (Dec 10, 2018)

Interesting. Are you not a gamer? I see you have a very powerful PC, some good PC games are Windows Store-exclusive, and your PC would play those very well. 
Example: Forza series (paid games), IMHO not so bad Asphalt 8 and 9 and Xtreme (free games) among others, some other genres of games too - Microsoft's own games.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 10, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> No. I dont use it. I dont want to use it. I will never make use of it.
> 
> I do not want to receive my software this way.


That's a useful attitude, I get you , I didn't like steam initially and im not sold yet ,but in a world with numerous app shops and hardly any games that are not linked to a web based ui , it's probably a bit late for us to riot.


----------



## Naki (Dec 10, 2018)

Guys, by using Windows 10 you are in fact using Windows Store anyway (behind the scenes), so even if you avoid it, it is there.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 10, 2018)

Naki said:


> Guys, by using Windows 10 you are in fact using Windows Store anyway (behind the scenes), so even if you avoid it, it is there.


Guy's,.  I am fully on the grid and as unsecured as the modern world allows apparently(see latest security nightmare at x company)
Security or not some guy somewhere is buying my details no doubt, the question is just "is there bank details" ,fact , that's why i signup.
Because there is not much i can do about the multitude of admins that Are going to f##k up this year and I don't believe isolation a solution.

Windows shops a good idea ,i said as much.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 10, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> No plans for that. Especially not when there's no revenue stream associated with it. Why should I jump through all the hoops and loops that Valve certainly has tied to Steam?



Not to mention steam is going to be history in less than ten years unless it changes its ancient ways. 30% of revenue grab for one thing is an archaic model, and Steam is finally getting competition on that front from many companies. why sell my game on steam for 30% loss when i can do it for 12% somewhere else? sure you can argue community and large base now, but its slowly dwindling, and most people do not mind using multiple clients, most of us do already whether we like it or not.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 10, 2018)

Naki said:


> Guys, by using Windows 10 you are in fact using Windows Store anyway (behind the scenes), so even if you avoid it, it is there.


Not necessarily. UWP is always there. Store can be disabled and never-ever used (like in W10 Enterprise or IoT). It can become a good option if MS would iron-out all the bugs and took a firm stance on content quality control (themselves included). It's so unpopular because most of its content consists of Android ports, garbageware, tablet-friendly software, mutilated and ad-riddled classic games(solitaire, minesweeper, etc) and rare and on most occasions - buggy MS-exclusives.
I've just launched the store for the first time since 2017 and after 2 minutes of playing around with search and filters it hung on me (tried to find Real Racing 3 - my favorite iPad game).


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 10, 2018)

At first I thought "why not?"... 

After reading all the comments, and more importantly, W1zzard's opinion on the matter, I have to change my vote to "No". Seems like a lot of stuff to do, for little to no benefit of any kind.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 10, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> No plans for that. Especially not when there's no revenue stream associated with it. Why should I jump through all the hoops and loops that Valve certainly has tied to Steam?


Doesn't have to be free.  Even charging just a buck to make it worth your while probably won't stop people from getting it through the platform.  Hell, could charge at the beginning and once you recoup your costs, change it to free.

Two reasons to do it:
1) exposure so more people use it.
2) easier for users that do use it to keep it up to date and accessible.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 10, 2018)

Naki said:


> Interesting. Are you not a gamer? I see you have a very powerful PC, some good PC games are Windows Store-exclusive, and your PC would play those very well.
> Example: Forza series (paid games), IMHO not so bad Asphalt 8 and 9 and Xtreme (free games) among others, some other genres of games too - Microsoft's own games.


I am. I play wow and bf5 mostly when I have time. I don't play Ms games. Nothing on Ms store holds any interest for me. And I certainly don't use apps



Naki said:


> Guys, by using Windows 10 you are in fact using Windows Store anyway (behind the scenes), so even if you avoid it, it is there.


I'm not using it directly. Just indirectly because I'm forced.


----------



## qubit (Dec 11, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> No plans for that. Especially not when there's no revenue stream associated with it. Why should I jump through all the hoops and loops that Valve certainly has tied to Steam?


Ok, thanks for letting me know. No problem, just an idea.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 11, 2018)

I voted no


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 11, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> The seatbelt analogy is ridiculous. You're truly an idiot to not wear a seatbelt(unless you're looking to kill yourself, and/or rack up fines).


But that's what security is all about - you miss it once and you are f#$%ed. Even computer-literate people do stupid things.
We had a field tech who was stupid enough to disable UAC on a work laptop and install some shady music streaming software, which got him infected with a cryptomining malware. UAC would've prevented that (or at least let him know that something shady is going on behind the scenes). I only caught it cause he had to mail his laptop to me for service, due to excessive overheating and glitching.
Also UAC has helped to save our economist's PC during the Petya outbreak. It wasn't able to do any harm (or do anything, for that matter), cause UAC was enabled, and the Admin account was password protected and not used as primary (it's an old windows 7 machine). 
Our head economist wasn't that lucky, though. Her personal laptop with all the accounting and paperwork got infected with Petya only because few months prior to that she took her laptop to some random PC service and those retarded "specialists" had installed some "custom build" of Win 7 with UAC disabled by default.
I still have a pic somewhere, as a reminder:


Spoiler










So, what I'm trying to say is that I don't care what you think about UAC, all I know is that after kicking everyone's ass about disabling UAC, and re-configuring some things that our previous admin did wrong, we had not a single outbreak since early 2017. 
If you want to get rid of those annoying pop-ups on your PC - fix ownership and/or permissions. People have been doing that since 90s on Linux.
I think this concludes our offtopic conversation.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 11, 2018)

How about just a taskbar icon on close or minimise, which would record gpu data while we game and also periodically look for update?


----------



## Naki (Dec 11, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> How about just a taskbar icon on close or minimise, which would record gpu data while we game and also periodically look for update?


Already covered. Not a visual or GUI issue, you will still need an UAC prompt to update GPU-Z, there is no way around that in current GPU-Z form - does not matter if you have 1, 2 or 4+ icons running at once.

*Silentbogo*, thanks for the very good explanation!  Exactly same reasoning for me here.


----------



## qubit (Dec 11, 2018)

Rahnak said:


> It seems to me like what you really want is an auto-update/one-click update feature.


That would be handy.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Dec 11, 2018)

Naki said:


> Guys, by using Windows 10 you are in fact using Windows Store anyway (behind the scenes), so even if you avoid it, it is there.


No that's wrong.
https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/uninstall-restore-windows-10-builtin-apps
You can uninstall bloatware built in apps easily through powershell, I never use the windows store. My friend got forza and it's nothing but a buggy mess of a port plus it's nowhere near cheap anyways.


----------



## Bones (Dec 11, 2018)

All I can say is it literally took about 5 seconds to download the newest version, no prob to do at all. 

Voted "No" because it isn't a necessity and the man himself has spoken - That's really what counts anyway.


----------



## Naki (Dec 11, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> No that's wrong.
> https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/uninstall-restore-windows-10-builtin-apps
> You can uninstall bloatware built in apps easily through powershell, I never use the windows store. My friend got forza and it's nothing but a buggy mess of a port plus it's nowhere near cheap anyways.


Thanks, but NO, thanks! I like and use the Windows Store, because apps that are otherwise present for download elsewhere too update automatically this way.
And if I use them from their websites, I need to remember to check for updates, which is a hassle.
Examples - Evernote, Slack, iTunes but many others too.  Also, I do not like to cripple my PCs by removing vital functions of the Windows 10 OS.

RE Forza, you are missing the point. Forza is not just 1 game, but lots of games - for example, Forza Motorsport 6, 7 and Forza Horizon 3 and 4 are all in the Windows Store. 
RE pricing, you are correct it is not cheap, so may not be everybody's cup of tea (especially if you do not play racing games anyway).
For the record, I have purchased none of the Forza games, but it is good to know they are there. 



Bones said:


> All I can say is it literally took about 5 seconds to download the newest version, no prob to do at all.
> 
> Voted "No" because it isn't a necessity and the man himself has spoken - That's really what counts anyway.


Nope. It may be OK to you, but some of us use 3 or more PCs every day, so multiply that time a LOT of times to get the time I need to update. 
Anyway, what I tend to do is upload the latest GPU-Z version to some Cloud such as Dropbox, then I can install it easier on any 2nd/3rd/etc PCs.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 11, 2018)

Naki said:


> Nope. It may be OK to you, but some of us use 3 or more PCs every day, so multiply that time a LOT of times to get the time I need to update.
> Anyway, what I tend to do is upload the latest GPU-Z version to some Cloud such as Dropbox, then I can install it easier on any 2nd/3rd/etc PCs.


I would imagine only a reviewer or other .0001% of users (such as a beta tester) would need to update GPUz on that many PCs. While we all know it is quicker to have an automatic update of some sort, let's not forget that for the overwhelming majority this is a 20s thing, literally 3/4 clicks. That and unless there is a new card or a bug fix that happens to affect that user, there isn't a need to upgrade to each version. For example, I skipped out on this version solely due to the inclusion of a button for a contest. I don't like that kind of thing on software. I'd rather pay for it than to have things like that injected into the app.

To each their own.


----------



## qubit (Dec 11, 2018)

Just a general observation for everyone: I can understand @W1zzard  not wanting to do this without a clear payoff somewhere, because of the extra maintenance overhead etc, but I can't understand why users wouldn't want more free options and are so vociferous against it. Remember, my proposal was to have it in _addition_ to what we have now, not replace it. It's like turkeys voting for Christmas. Bizarre.


----------



## Bones (Dec 11, 2018)

@Naki 
With respect:
The man himself said "No" so any continued arguing about it either way is a mute point. 

I do understand why you'd want it that way but it's out of our hands, that being the crux of anything else from here on.

And I'll be honest - Personally I don't want steam having anything to do with getting it updated or just to get a copy of the program itself.
Same with the Win store and no, I don't run Win 10 to worry about it.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Dec 11, 2018)

Naki said:


> Thanks, but NO, thanks!


Do you even read? You were spreading BS, re-read my message. You said the windows store will "still be there" if you don't use it - you can remove that crap like I've done, I don't care how you feel about it - it's utter trash in my eyes and it CAN be removed and your wrong the fact it can't be removed as said here: 


Naki said:


> by using Windows 10 you are in fact using Windows Store anyway (behind the scenes), so even if you avoid it, it is there.


----------



## Naki (Dec 11, 2018)

OKay, to be clearer why I say this - such removal is not something Microsoft endorses and recommends, so no bullshit here except from YOUR side.
Also, it will NOT make your Windows 10 PCs run faster or be more secure in any way.
None of that can or will happen. You are free to use whatever amount of "tweaks"/removals as you wish, which with such powerful PCs as yours makes no sense at all, but this is up to you.  I will never do any such tweaks, so stop recommending it.

IF you do not like the Windows Store, you can always go back to Windows 7, or Vista, or WinXP or whatever. 

EDIT: Experts from a popular offline/online magazine tried to block Windows 10 Internet access gradually, stopping its many IP address ranges Windows 10 OS contacts (send data to/receives data from).
After a certain stage of this, Windows 10 became unusable - most of its functions stopped working. 
So, I do not mind Microsoft ~~harvesting~~ my data and my "device" use habits - if you mind this, see a better OS choice above. 
Yes, I have nothing to hide. Google harvests much more data than Microsoft anyway, and I use Google and Gmail all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Dec 11, 2018)

Naki said:


> so no bullshit here except from YOUR side.


Troll? You've literally contradicted your point saying it can't be removed imao.


Naki said:


> such removal is not something Microsoft endorses and recommends


Boo-hoo you want a certificate? Of course they want you to use their bloatware trash.


Naki said:


> IF you do not like the Windows Store, you can always go back to Windows 7, or Vista, or WinXP or whatever.


No thanks I've uninstalled it.


Naki said:


> None of that can or will happen. You are free to use whatever amount of "tweaks"/removals as you wish, which with such powerful PCs makes no sense at all, but this is up to you.  I will never do any such tweaks, so stop recommending it.


I never said you should, work upon your reading comprehension skills for the new year perhaps? You said it wasn't possible when it is and you went full microsoft suck up. And it does make sense with "such powerful Pcs" because I'll utilize my system how I please and you have no say In what I do with my windows 10 installation.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 11, 2018)

qubit said:


> Just a general observation for everyone: I can understand @W1zzard  not wanting to do this without a clear payoff somewhere, because of the extra maintenance overhead etc, but I can't understand why users wouldn't want more free options and are so vociferous against it. Remember, my proposal was to have it in _addition_ to what we have now, not replace it. It's like turkeys voting for Christmas. Bizarre.


Bizarre is putting [insert non gaming application name  - not just gpuz] on Steam just so it can be updated.

Again, the idea of an auto update is good. I wish a checkbox was possible... even with UAC. The idea of Steam having it to do so... not a good idea (yes, even if it's in addition to). It seems clear that if laziness isnt the reason one doesnt upgrade, then that same user doesnt really NEED to update and keep it updated, which was the point, in the first place. If a user wanted and needed to keep it updated, they wouldn't let it fall behind several versions. Besides, were still waiting for you to overclock that 2500k and retest your gpus from several months ago to show you how it was holding back those gpus...so, it doesnt surprise me in the least things like this also do not get updated. 

You asked how popular that was and 2/3 say no. Overall the idea was not accepted by the author, nor an overwhelming majority of poll respondents. It is what it is. 

Im curious, why do you 'call' W1z back into this in your post?


----------



## 27MaD (Dec 11, 2018)

What's the purpose ?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 11, 2018)

27MaD said:


> What's the purpose ?


Did you not read the first post and reply to the title only?


----------



## 27MaD (Dec 11, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Did you not read the first post and reply to the title only?


Yeah , i'll check it now , laziness.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 11, 2018)

Wow... shame on you...lol


----------



## 27MaD (Dec 11, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Wow... shame on you...lol


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 11, 2018)

Naki said:


> Guys, by using Windows 10 you are in fact using Windows Store anyway (behind the scenes), so even if you avoid it, it is there.



I'm fine with the store being there, as long as I don't have to look at it or use it 

Same with Steam, actually. I buy my keys elsewhere, activate, click the game, and play. Steam's just a launcher like there are so many. Whether I click a launcher or a game icon is the same to me.

But the most interesting point made in this topic I think was the W1z himself: why jump through hoops to not gain a thing.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 11, 2018)

If GPU-Z was my software I'd want to keep it on my website that collects advertising money when people come to download it and I'd hope maybe they would also check out my articles and reviews that are also sponsored by advertising.... I definitely wouldn't want it on another service that avoids my advertisers for anyone's convenience.


----------



## qubit (Dec 12, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Bizarre is putting [insert non gaming application name  - not just gpuz] on Steam just so it can be updated.
> 
> Again, the idea of an auto update is good. I wish a checkbox was possible... even with UAC. The idea of Steam having it to do so... not a good idea (yes, even if it's in addition to). It seems clear that if laziness isnt the reason one doesnt upgrade, then that same user doesnt really NEED to update and keep it updated, which was the point, in the first place. If a user wanted and needed to keep it updated, they wouldn't let it fall behind several versions. Besides, were still waiting for you to overclock that 2500k and retest your gpus from several months ago to show you how it was holding back those gpus...so, it doesnt surprise me in the least things like this also do not get updated.
> 
> ...


I think we're agreed on the auto update, at least. Still don't get what people have against an extra option, but hey, whatever. If there was a compelling reason for it rather than just a bit of convenience, I'm sure W1z would do it.

You'll be waiting a long time for that overclock and benchies I'm afraid, so best to forget about it. If it hadn't been for the money, I'd have upgraded to the 9900K now anyway - finally a CPU worthy of upgrading my still-snappy 2700K to as it's a fair bit faster and has twice the cores. A nice RTX 2080 Ti and one of those lovely 27" 4K G-SYNC monitors to top it off would be grand. A lot of grand. 

I felt the post was sorta significant and wanted to make sure he saw it. Nothing much in it really, I almost didn't tag him. Don't read too much into it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2018)

qubit said:


> I'd like to know how popular this idea is, so people please vote in the poll.


Voted No. W1zzard is a busy enough person to be bothered with maintaining GPU-Z on yet another platform. It's really not that difficult or inconvenient to check TPU for an update once in a while.



qubit said:


> I think we're agreed on the auto update, at least.


There's no need for auto-updates. Wouldn't allow it through my firewall anyway..


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 12, 2018)

There could be a DLC for us who would like to support developing it. No need to have any bonus features.


----------



## qubit (Dec 12, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> If GPU-Z was my software I'd want to keep it on my website that collects advertising money when people come to download it and I'd hope maybe they would also check out my articles and reviews that are also sponsored by advertising.... I definitely wouldn't want it on another service that avoids my advertisers for anyone's convenience.


Sorry, meant to reply that I think that's a sound business reason and I would do the same. Great minds think alike!


----------

